# First of Fall, Fresh Apple Pie ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Sep 23, 2015)

I made jelly yesterday, today if I can hide enough Honey Crisps away I be a makin an apple pie! I have always been a Granny Smith type of guy, they travel well, last a long time, and not mushie like some of the other varieties. Then I was introduced to Honey Crisps. Now that's what I call a good apple! Sweet, crisp, juicy, lasts, and a great cooker too!  What more can you expect from an apple?

I just finished my first slice of pie and its definitely good enough to tell you about.

As with any pie the crust is the foundation and without a good foundation you are just wasting your time with the pie. I used to use store boughts from that little doughboy fella. Now its about learning and hoping...... and some small amount of praying too. LOL

Last night I mixed my dough, divided it put each piece in plastic wrap and left it to hydra over night. <Fingers crossed>

Today I cleaned, peeled, cored and sliced dem dere apples













IMG_6183.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 23, 2015






BTW that's no small apple either, we don't do no skimmy pie!

I mixed up the cinnamon, corn starch, pecans, nutmeg, White & brown sugars and a cap full of maple extract and folded into the apple slices. Let it rest and suck out some juices. ( I can stop here and eat....LOL)

Pull out the crust, roll it out and place in a buttered 9" deep dish Pyrex pie pan. I love these things They make you recalculate all your recipes and add 50% more filling but we don't serve no whimmy pies round here!

Place the apple mixture in the pan













IMG_6186.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 23, 2015






I thought about a lattice type top crust but I didn't go that way and let me explain why. If I use a whole top crust even with vents slit it will retain more steam/heat to cook the crisp apples. That is why this time I did a whole crust.













IMG_6189.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 23, 2015






Heap it up, its gonna shrink down. Egg washed, nutmeg, sugar and cinnamon dusted. Into the oven! The suspense is killing ya, ya know you need some pie!

Oh and extra crust? Didn't ya Momma make these for you so you wouldn't get whipped before time to get some pie? LOL













IMG_6191.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 23, 2015






Pastry crust, and it puffs up, its tender and flaky, and delicious!













IMG_6192.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 23, 2015






Crust is out in 10 to 15 the pie takes 60 to 70. By the time the pie came out 2/3's of the scraps had been eaten.....

DING! PIE IS DONE! Ding Pie is Done!













IMG_6195.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 23, 2015






I tried something new/different and I knew why others didn't do it, but I had it available and just had to try it! What did I do to it?













IMG_6198.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 23, 2015






I mixed up some caramel apple jelly and some melted butter and brushed the top crust..... The smell then over-powered and will power you just thought you had.

No more of these......... We are not counting how many are left... that's impolite.













IMG_6205.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 23, 2015






Couldn't stand it, that caramel apple spicy smell is ZOWIE!!!  So were are those trick or treaters?













IMG_6202.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Sep 23, 2015






Apples are in and its time to practice, hey it's an excuse! LOL

I cut my spices in 1/2 this time and I think I much prefer it, of course I am thinking maybe I should try another  pie before making a final decision. LOL

Thank for looking in. I have to say with as simple as apple pies are to make I almost didn't post it, especially since I had even done it before but after having eaten a slice I decided I had to share. This is something you really need to try while the apples are in. You'll want to go and make it for your Mom and she'll want the recipe! Out frickin standing apple pie. Now I am thinking about a little salted caramel sauce to drizzle over it not. It really doesn't need it .......But why not its easy to make?? LOL... shoot me and slow me down!

That pie's recipe. Well you'll also need some caramel apple jelly too.....
[h3]Ingredients:[/h3]
5 CupsHoney Crisp1/2 cupbrown sugar1/2 cupsugar1/4 teaspooncinnamon1 capmaple extract  eggwash1/8 teaspoonnutmeg2 tablespooncornstarch29 inch pie shell (top & bottom)  
Preheat oven 400 Degrees


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2015)

Thats a fine lookin pie Foam.

I love the fall harvest.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 24, 2015)

Man I have to tell you, that might be the best pie I ever ate, I know its the best apple pie I ever made! My mouth just started watering talking about it. Ya know I just fixed a cup of coffee too.......


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2015)

Kevin that is plain out Mean.I read this 5 times crust is what makes the Pie.But now us poor folks how don't know squat,sit twiddling our fingers.Hoping you just missed including it.

Great job as always and thanks for the heads up on the Apples.Running to the store tomorrow before they run out of Pop and Fresh Dough,







Richie


----------



## foamheart (Sep 24, 2015)

Richie there is a million ways to make a pie crust, it took me forever to figure out its really simple. Just don't over think it. The two most important factors are like making sausage, keep it all cold as possible and give it time to hydrate. Everything else is person specific.

Normally I only make one crust at a time, that either a upper or lower but I have started doing two now and it seems to work. maybe because of my relaxed attitude.

2 1/2 cups of flour. Use whatever kind you want but stick with one. you'll learn with what you have that way.

1/2 Cup of butter cubed. Again whatever you normally use either salted or unsalted but be consistent. Butter adds the flavor BTW 1/2 C = 1 stick

1/2 Cup lard. Its getting easier to get these days with all the Mexican influence in the country now. Its is saturated fat, not unsaturated, hey its a pie crust containing pie, its dessert damn it. The lard makes the crust tender.

A little salt if using unsalted butter

A little sugar if a dessert crust

Really really really cold water!  1/4 to 1/2 cup, you gotta feel it sorry.

That's it for me. Some folks do vinegar to relax the molecular fiber of the flour.... <shrugs> Some folks add almond extract ( I will usually incorporate some spice herb or extract which will be highlighted in the pie filling. Tonys for savory is common.

Measure & sift your flour, salt and sugar and/or flavors into a mixing bowl. Into the reefer.

Cut your fat into small cubed, into the reefer

I keep spring water in the reefer all the time. Let all get cold. Keep it cold.

Cut the fat into the flour, a pastry knife is cheap and ever grocery store sells them. Mom used two knives, hence the word cut. It keeps your warm hands out the cold mixture. Do NOT over work. Big pieces are good too.

You can re-chill if needed or fold in 1/4 to 1/2 C of ice cold water gently. It is not supposed to be a paste. It doesn't even need to all stick together.

Cut dough ball in half, each piece press down with your hands to double the size, now cut in half and set on top the other half, with hands press down to double sided again and cut in half and stack again. Three times with each piece is enough. Press it down again and wrap in plastic wrap and return to the reefer. This is your hydration cycle. The longer it stays the better it gets. The cold again chills the fats while allowing the water to migrate thru the flour. I do over night these days.

The rest is technique, always push away with the rolling pin, look for equilateral thickness, don't roll it too thin, its good pie crust let 'em taste it! Don't forget the air vents, the eggwash makes it purdy, let it bubble over to insure the bottom crust is well done. Put a piece of tin foil under it (its like smoking I tell ya)

It just takes some practice with you using the same ingredients. Its like smoking, its nearly all done the day before in prep.

Recipe

2 1/2 C flour

1/2 C cold cubed butter

1/2C cold cubed lard

a little salt and/or sugar

1/4 to 12 C of ice cold water.

Its just too easy, ( of course my next 10 crusts will fail miserably from acting like I know what I am doing). BTW maybe some of the chefs can correct anything I have said wrong or improperly or even expand upon it. I would love to learn more too.

Its all about keep it cold and prep ahead.


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2015)

Kevin Thank You I am not a baker and I really appreciate the help on baking any thing.You have always provided great tips for the whole cook.

I hope I don't screw it up when I try it.

Thanks again

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Sep 24, 2015)

LOL... a little flour a little fat and a hint of water....... How hard can that be?

I have quit trying with a pie crust more than most people have made.....LOL  Something so simple can be a royal pain and everyone says, its more a feel than a quantity thing....LOL

You didn't learn how to make those stuffed crabs over night. A pie crust is used infinitely more. Forget those store boughts, its worth the effort.

Make one and roll it out and make the pastry scraps, don't waste a pie filling while practicing's. Then when you are proud of your pie scraps.......

It takes mins to make, hours to cool and hydrate.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh and I almost forgot, I did add about a dozen pecan halves which I coarsely chopped. I like pecans and they are a great texture thingie. They are not hard or crunch but you know when ya get one. Goes real good in the apple pie. I once had a lady friend who laughingly told me they were cockroaches, she didn't chop hers'. After that I put cock roach parts in.


----------



## twoalpha (Sep 24, 2015)

Pie looks great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the post.


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow, that looks amazing. I have to broaden my interest into baking! Have you ever tried one in Dutch oven?


----------



## foamheart (Sep 24, 2015)

Dutch ovens = cobblers! Blackberry or peach being my favorites, quart jar of ice cold milk (or coffee in the AM). That's why you put up with all those crazy scouts, that and the great stories you get to tell the next week. LOL

You should try one of those things that Woodcutter makes. Its a skillet thingie like coffee cake. Looks pretty dang tastee!

I imagine that Marines are like scouts, after a weekend playing in the dirt a big spoonful of cobbler and a glass a milk and they have recharged and ready to go at it again.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 24, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Pie looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Larry. Its all about what's fresh and what sounds good with it. Those apples were beautiful, whatever you make just has to be good then.


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 24, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Dutch ovens = cobblers! Blackberry or peach being my favorites, quart jar of ice cold milk (or coffee in the AM). That's why you put up with all those crazy scouts, that and the great stories you get to tell the next week. LOL
> 
> You should try one of those things that Woodcutter makes. Its a skillet thingie like coffee cake. Looks pretty dang tastee!
> 
> I imagine that Marines are like scouts, after a weekend playing in the dirt a big spoonful of cobbler and a glass a milk and they have recharged and ready to go at it again.



I always learn something new! I love it! But the pork, brisket, and smoked beans is stressing me enough. I don't think I can handle throwing in cobblers too! That being said, I know that it would do the trick!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 25, 2015)

bauchjw said:


> I always learn something new! I love it! But the pork, brisket, and smoked beans is stressing me enough. I don't think I can handle throwing in cobblers too! That being said, I know that it would do the trick!


Here is a really good place to start. Its where I did. LOL.. well in a round about way.

http://macscouter.com/cooking/DutchOvenRecipes5J.asp#5L


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you again Foam! You have been an amazing sage in a short time. This will work perfect to start. You saved my sanity for my big smoke. Your honey nd apple juice trick was magic on vinegary pulled Huge success! I'll get pics posted.


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry accidental send. This looks like my new challenge!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 26, 2015)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you again Foam! You have been an amazing sage in a short time. This will work perfect to start. You saved my sanity for my big smoke. Your honey nd apple juice trick was magic on vinegary pulled Huge success! I'll get pics posted.





bauchjw said:


> Sorry accidental send. This looks like my new challenge!


Its NP...... I am sure you can guess how I knew about the honey and apple juice..... LOL. Experience brings knowledge.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 25, 2015)

I swear, I'm not on the forum for a while & I miss all these good threads !    :biggrin:     Nice job Foam, sorry I'm so late but I guess better late than never....  LOL


----------



## foamheart (Oct 25, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I swear, I'm not on the forum for a while & I miss all these good threads !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank ya sir, I saved ya a cup a coffee and a piece a pie for the first month..... I finally ate it last week... LOL

Got some more apples, not a big and pretty as the first ones, and I have a crust in the reefer chilling, but I'd have to make a top for it....I have some small pie pumpkins. I gotta wonder why I can't find any "Sugar pumpkins" anymore. They make the best pies, don't hardly even need sugar.

All this rain will ruin anything still attached for this year though. <Sighs> 

And off on another tangent I go again...... LOL


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 12, 2015)

That looks so good....must make pie now.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Zach.

I got some beautiful Washington apples yesterday from Harry and David's. I thought Washington was a descriptive term for where the apple comes from, but in this case it was the variety, go figure. Really nice apples, but I gotta say, they didn't beat those Honey Crisps. Less juicy, less sweet, a bit harder, a more sturdy apple and obviously a later bloomer.


----------



## remsr (Nov 13, 2015)

Good looking pie. I have a honey crisp apple tree in my back yard. Darn squirrels and bees got most of them this year.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2015)

Bait! Squirrel Jambalaya mighty good!

Its been within the last 10 years that I first heard Honey Crisp, and I must say they are currently my favorite.


----------



## remsr (Nov 13, 2015)

Between the rabbits in our gardens eating hundreds of dollars worth of plants and the squrrils eating our apples I was compelled to buy a pellet gun that shoots 1250 feet per sec. I have since then eliminated 60 rabbits and 11 squrrils, squrrils are harder to hit, they move a lot and fast but I am a deadly shot and really miss once I have them in the cross hairs. I have not eaten any of them lol. Wish there was another way of dealing with them.
Two years ago We got hundreds of apples off out tree.













image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ Nov 13, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2015)

Beautiful lawn my friend.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Richie there is a million ways to make a pie crust, it took me forever to figure out its really simple. Just don't over think it. The two most important factors are like making sausage, keep it all cold as possible and give it time to hydrate. Everything else is person specific.
> 
> Normally I only make one crust at a time, that either a upper or lower but I have started doing two now and it seems to work. maybe because of my relaxed attitude.
> 
> ...


I see you called LEM's customer service department and inquired on how much water to add to your crust!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2016)

Holey kow....  now I know I'm moving to La....   Move over and make room...     pts...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm just sitting here drooling Kevin.  I love apple pie and that caramel apple jelly topping sounds fantastic.

POINTS

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I see you called LEM's customer service department and inquired on how much water to add to your crust!


<Chuckles>


DaveOmak said:


> Holey kow....  now I know I'm moving to La....   Move over and make room...     pts...


Thanks Dave

This year had the best apple crop I ever saw. Have not seen Honey Crisp as large or delicious since these were made.


GaryHibbert said:


> I'm just sitting here drooling Kevin. I love apple pie and that caramel apple jelly topping sounds fantastic.
> 
> POINTS
> 
> Gary


Thank you Gary.

It was the apples, it was an exceptional year for apples.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm jumping on this thread because it is apple season here in NorCal.  There's a place called Apple Hill just outside of Sacramento in the foothills near Placerville. We went up there this past Saturday.  Bumper to bumper traffic.  Wanted to buy apples, but ended up buying only gifts and a ready-made frozen apple pie.  I generally don't like ready-made pies, but those at Apple Hill, especially from one of our favorite places called Grandpa's Cellar, are as close to homemade as you can get. $13.50 for a traditional apple pie.   

I will be following Foam's recipe for pie crust.  Points, or Likes, or Thumbs up, whatever it is these days.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 10, 2017)

Funny you should bump this up today......LOL  Guess what we had last night for dessert?  I Love Honey Crisps!!








I forgot to twist around once while baking but was still good....I tryed a new pie recipe was OK, but I'll stick with my old tried and true!

BTW I was right before, go with the whole top crust with vent slits to get a better baked apple!

Hope you enjoy your pie.


----------

